# Need some info on bass tournament trails



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I've fished a local bass tournament last year and liked the way it went and the competition. I don't think it was affiliated with any organization, just a bunch of nice folks fishing one night a week. I fished with a guy in FL over the holidays who was sponsored into the Bassmasters in FL this month and thought it would be cool to fish some of the BASS/FLW type tournaments around here. I'm not sure which ones can be entered by partners or just as a boater or a non-boater. I wanted to try trails that fished the SW Ohio/N Kentucky/E Indiana areas. I saw some, OMBTT for instance, that fished these areas. The websites looked somewhat up to date and some had worthless or out of date websites so I don't know if they even exist. Do some tournaments require that you fish local tournaments prior to entering larger events? Is it better to start out as a non-boater or would it be easier for me to take my boat and be at the mercy of the draw for a non-boater? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thatsa broad question with many answers...

Essentially- if you have the entry fee and followed the prescribed rules- you're in at most levels.

You'll have a most positive experience though stairstepping yourself through varying levels- starting with clubs- moving to local amatuer team events- possibly expanding into coangler stuff...and onward.

There are steps suggested whether following FLW or B.A.S.S. type events- BFL to Stren to Series to Tour - BASS goes weekend series to OPENS to TOUR. The top tiers indeed require qualification into them...and the entry fees. 

All of above levels are individual type deals- either as a "pro" or a "non-boater"

I had those ambitions for a while until I realized to be successfull it really is a full time professional job, one that many will not be successful enough to manage for long ($$$). Some guys have taken a unique route and fish "professionally" but are not full time touring pros- they picknchoose, mostly sticking regionally within their area.

I really enjoy fishing locally, and with the route grassrooted angling in Ohio has gone in recent years, you can do pretty well while maintaining a family and a real job!!! Not to mention actually fish opposed to driving!!!

Check us out here in NE Ohio www.dobass.com a little bit of everything for every "amateur" level.

nip


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

There are lots of tournaments around your area and SW Ohio. Singles, partners/teams and angler-co-angler tournaments. Some are new tournament series and some have been around a while. 


If your interested in fishing a Team/partner series to start out let me know. I know of a good series that usually draws about 25-35 boats and pays back 1 for every 5 boats and usually gives a few more extras (gift certificates and stuff). 

I'll PM you my number and we can talk.


:B


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Check into the American Bass Anglers.
They run the American Fishing Tour and the Bassmasters Weekend Series.
Both series are individual draw series, enter as a boater or non-boater, then paired together.
The AFT has 3 divisions in Ohio, $70 entry fee for both boater & non-boater.
Weekend Series $200 boater, $100 non-boater.
PM me with your phone # and I will call you. I'm the Ohio Area Manager for the ABA / AFT.


----------



## wax (Dec 11, 2008)

Tee said:


> There are lots of tournaments around your area and SW Ohio. Singles, partners/teams and angler-co-angler tournaments. Some are new tournament series and some have been around a while.
> 
> 
> If your interested in fishing a Team/partner series to start out let me know. I know of a good series that usually draws about 25-35 boats and pays back 1 for every 5 boats and usually gives a few more extras (gift certificates and stuff).
> ...


Tee,

I am also interested in Bass clubs and tournaments in the SW Ohio area. Pretty new to the competitive side of fishing so most interested in local clubs. Would appreciate any information you can provide.

Thanks
Wax


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello I am Jami norman from OMBTT. If you are interested in a team type format the hardest thing is finding a partner you get along with and fish well together. I like the team format for the reason of splitting expenses and pre fishing with someone. We have some great team circuits around such as team bass extream,salmoides,nbaa etc. I will say one thing you want to fish with former and current Bassmasters, Flw, Stren fisherman our circuit is the one. We have some very tough fisherman in our trail. But ya know when it comes to OHIO the best can be humbled at any time!


Any question feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

alumking said:


> But ya know when it comes to OHIO the best can be humbled at any time!


Well, seeing that I normally fish at Caesar's Creek for bass (and muskies), I'm fully aware of lots of good fishermen being skunked multiple times. There have been many times when we've had 30 boats fish a tournament and have 1 or 2 people weigh a fish (not a 5 fish bag...a single fish). Over the year, I can only think of 2 or 3 times where a team caught 2 fish...end of year tournament included. The main difference I see fishing CC is that there is a 15" limit, whereas most tournaments I saw results from were on lakes that included 12" fish. That 3 inches is a huge difference here. It's not uncommon to catch multiple 12-14" fish but have to toss them back. The 15" limit rules out most of the spots that can be caught in decent numbers in the 12-13" range. I haven't seen any over 15", not saying they aren't lurking around, just that I haven't put any in the boat.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

www.southernohiobassmasters for a club and i fished bfl last year first year and i made the regionals were in sothwest ohio fish eastfork ceasers and the river


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

bassman1976 said:


> www.southernohiobassmasters for a club and i fished bfl last year first year and i made the regionals were in sothwest ohio fish eastfork ceasers and the river



I hadn't seen that site before. Is it just a local tourney with no affiliation? I like the fact the lakes are a bit closer to Dayton/Cincinatti. 

Did you have to go into the BFL as a co-angler first? Is the BFL like BASS, i.e. do you have to accumulate so many points to get into the regionals? It looks like the only BFL division in OH is the Buckeye (ironic) division.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey big ;you can also check out The ohiobassfederationnation.com for clubs over that way I can think of 3 off the top of my head twinCreek bassmasters ,Miami Vally Bassmasters,and buck Creek all are B.A.S.S. clubs there are email and website links on the OBFN web site listed above also if you PM me your contact info I can forward it on to the right folks to contact you .
Chris Lappert 
OBFN VP


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

yea just a local fun club but the guys can teach you alot and yes i fished as a coangler good way to learn alot


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some SW Ohio area Bass Tournaments. Some are Team Tournaments, some are Boater - Non-Boater Tournaments. I also listed some Lake Erie tournaments as I sometimes fish up there.  


*Midwest Sportman  Tanners Creek *- Team tournament
4-25-09
5-23-09
6-20-09
7-18-90
8-15-09
9-13-09


*American Bass Anglers* American fishing Tour
*ABA77  SW Ohio* Boater - Non-Boater Tournaments
2008-09-20	Rocky Fork Lake	East Shore Ramp	One Day	
2008-10-18	Paint Creek Lake	Dam Ramp	One Day	
2009-04-18	Rocky Fork Lake	East Shore Ramp	One Day	
2009-05-16	Deer Creek Lake	Deer Creek Ramp	One Day	
2009-05-30	Ceasar Creek Lake	Wellman Ramp	One Day	
2009-06-13	Rocky Fork Lake	East Shore Ramp	One Day	
2009-07-11	Ohio River	Eagle Creek Ramp	One Day	
2009-07-25	Paint Creek Lake	Dam Ramp	One Day	
2009-08-21 Ohio River Eagle Creek Ramp Two Day 
2009-08-22 Championship	

*2009 Season Division d086 Schedule* Boater - Non-Boater Tournaments
Date	Lake	Ramp	Event Type	Info
2009-04-05	Rocky Fork	East Shore	One Day	
2009-05-02	Deer Creek	Deer Creek Rd Ramp	One Day	
2009-05-30	Rocky Fork	East Shore	One Day	
2009-06-06	Rocky Fork	North Shore	One Day	
2009-06-20	Rocky Fork	East Shore	One Day	
2009-07-05	Deer Creek	Marina	One Day	
2009-08-08	Rocky Fork	East Shore	One Day	
2009-08-22
2009-08-23 Rocky Fork	East Shore TwoDay Championship	


*USA Bassin* All are Team tournaments
Date	Lake	Location	Time	Results
05-10-2009	rocky fork	east shore ramp	7:00am-3:00pm
05-30-2009	deer creek	marina ramp	6:30am-2:30pm
06-20-2009	rocky fork	east shore ramp	6:30am-2:30pm	
07-11-2009	deer creek	marina ramp	6:30am-2:30pm	
08-01-2009	rocky fork	east shore ramp	6:30am-2:30pm	


2009 Ohio #1 
Date	Lake	Location	Time	
04-18-2009	Rocky Fork Lake	East Shore Ramp	7:00am-3:00pm	
05-23-2009	Eagle Creek	Ohio River	6:30am-2:30pm	
06-27-2009	East Fork Lake	Bantam Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	
07-18-2009	Eagle Creek	Ohio River	6:00am-2:00pm	
08-08-2009	Eagle Creek	Ohio River	6:00am-2:00pm	

2009 Tournaments KY-BigBone Ck.
Date	Lake	Location	Time	
04-26-2009	Ohio River	Big Bone Ramp	7:00am-3:00pm	
05-24-2009	Ohio River	Big Bone Ramp	6:30am-2:30pm	
06-28-2009	Ohio River	Big Bone Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	
07-19-2009	Ohio River	Big Bone Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	
08-30-2009	Ohio River	Big Bone Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	

2009 Tournaments Warsaw-KY
Date	Lake	Location	Time	Results
04-25-2009	Ohio River	Warsaw City Ramp	7:00am-3:00pm	
05-16-2009	Ohio River	Warsaw City Ramp	6:30am-2:30pm	
06-27-2009	Ohio River	Warsaw City Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	
07-25-2009	Ohio River	Warsaw City Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	
08-22-2009	Ohio River	Warsaw City Ramp	6:00am-2:00pm	

2009 Tournaments Indian Lake Div.
Date	Lake	Location	Time	
04-25-2009	O.Shaughnessy	Home Rd 7:00am-3:00pm	
05-23-2009	Indian Lake	Moundwood	7:00am-3:00pm	
06-07-2009	Indian Lake	Moundwood	7:00am-3:00pm	
07-25-2009	Indian Lake	Blackhawk	7:00am-3:00pm	
08-22-2009	O'Shaughnessy	Home Rd 7:00am-3:00pm	

Bassmaster Weekend Series
04/18/2009	Indian Lake	Moundwood
05/16/2009	Alum Creek	New Galena
05/30/2009	Rocky Fork	East Shore Marina
06/13/2009	Mosquito Lake	Mosquito Lake SP
08/22&232009	Erie	Sandusky - Shelby ST

*Buckeye BFL*
5/9	indian lake
6/20	grand lake
7/11	huntingdon
8/8	maysville
9/12	tanner's creek

*Michigan BFL*
6/6	burt mullett
7/18	sandusky
8/8	st clair
8/29	detroit river
9/19	detroit river

*NBAA *
Sandusky Bay -Team Tournament
6/27/09	Sandusky Bay	Dempsey Access	
7/11/09	Sandusky Bay	Dempsey Access	
7/25/09	Sandusky Bay	Dempsey Access	
8/08/09	Sandusky Bay	Dempsey Access	
8/22/09	Sandusky Bay	Dempsey Access	

SW Ohio - Team tournament
Tournament time: 7:00 am - 3:00 pm
Lakes Fished: Rocky Fork Caesars Creek East Fork 
5/10/09	Rocky Fork	State Marina	
6/06/09	Caesars Creek	Wellman Meadows	
7/25/09	Rocky Fork	State Marina	
8/29/09	East Fork Bantam Ramp	
9/19/09	Caesars Creek	Wellman Meadows	

OT challenge-Team Tournament
Tournament time: Safelight - 3:00 pm
Lakes Fished: Caesars Creek Paint Creek C.J. Brown (Buck Creek) East Fork Deer Creek Rocky Fork 
4/25/09	Caesars Creek	Wellman Meadows	
5/30/09	Paint Creek	Deer Park	
6/27/09	C.J. Brown (Buck Creek) 
7/18/09	East Fork	Bantam Ramp	North Shore
8/15/09	Deer Creek 
9/26/09	Rocky Fork	State Marina	East Shore

I'm sure there are many more (local clubs) but these are the ones I have so far. Dixie Marine also has a tournament series but hasn't release their schedule. The Midwest Sportsman @ Tanners creek is problably one of my favorites. Good competition and good paybacks. Although I'm sure all of the torunaments listed have their advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Great info there Tee. Thanks for the message and reply.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

If ya want to get your feet wet at a higher level I need a co-angler for a Stren tournament the end of Feb. at Okeechobee in Fla. Just a shot in the dark here.


----------

